# Unvented Toilet Fix



## MarcusV (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a toilet that does not have vent pipe behind it. The sink next to it has a vent, but no vent on the toilet. Has anyone seen this situation before? Seems weird to do one and not the other. 

The toilet never flushes right. Vapor locks, etc. 


Would it be possible to raise the toilet on a platform so that I could put a vent stack that would tie into the sink vent? The alternative would be to jackhammer a substantial amount of slab.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Where does the toilet tie into the main stack? How was this installed w/o a vent in the first place?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

MarcusV said:


> I have a toilet that does not have vent pipe behind it.


And? I've never seen one with a vent.



> The toilet never flushes right. Vapor locks, etc.


Distance to the stack? Pipe sizes?
How deep is the snow on your roof?

On that TEE... what is ahead of or behind the toilet?
Link to more helpful images HERE


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

There are several ways to vent a toilet. I'm guessing the toilet is the problem and not the venting system


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think it is a vent problem, there is probably an obstruction in the toilet or line.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Check inside the tank and make sure the water level is set correctly. Once that is done flush the tank and watch how long your flush valve remains open. If above is Ok use a toilet auger on the bowel.


----------



## MarcusV (Feb 22, 2014)

*Stack is three feet away.*

I'm really not sure if its connected to the stack. 

The pipes are in a slab. The toilet is to the right of the sink, and the sewer pipe goes right. There aren't any lines connected that I can see. 

The toilet flushed fine after the wax seal broke. When I replaced it, it wouldn't flush at all.


----------



## MarcusV (Feb 22, 2014)

If its connected to the stack, it's connected downstream.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Get your drain cleaned something bad happening there.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

MarcusV said:


> *The toilet flushed fine after the wax seal broke. When I replaced it, it wouldn't flush at all.*


You did not shove something in to the toilet flange to keep out the sewer smell when you removed the toilet to replace the wax ring, did you? I know you would not forget something like that but I have to mention it because it happens more often than even plumbers will admit. :whistling2: I would remove and reset the toilet with a new wax ring. The wax ring you used may have compressed and oozed in to the waste path partially blocking the drain. Remember to press straight down on the toilet bowl when re-installing.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you buy a house from a flipper?


----------

